# Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library Runtime error



## xanthos (4. August 2010)

Hallo,

Nach einem Windowsupdate wurde mein Computer gestern automatisch neu gestartet, während ich in Excel gearbeitet habe. Seither erhalte ich immer folgende Fehlermeldunge, sobald ich Excel öffne:

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library 
Runtime error!
Program: C:\...\Office10\EXCEL.EXE
abnormal programtermination

Sobald ich die Fehlermeldung mit OK bestätige, wird Excel wieder geschlossen. Habe Excel bereits neu installiert und auch einen Registry Cleaner laufen lassen, aber die Fehlermeldung erscheint immer noch.

Hier ein Auszug von HijackThis:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:43:52, on 04.08.2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Programme\FreePDF_XP\fpassist.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Programme\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Programme\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\pdfcreate5hook.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Programme\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\xampp\apache\bin\apache.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Programme\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Programme\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
C:\xampp\apache\bin\apache.exe
C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\Programme\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Programme\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Programme\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Programme\RegCleaner\RegCleanr.exe
C:\Programme\RegCleaner\RegCleanr.exe
C:\Programme\RegCleaner\RegCleanr.exe
C:\Programme\RegCleaner\RegCleanr.exe
C:\Programme\RegCleaner\RegCleanr.exe
C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office10\EXCEL.EXE
C:\Programme\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ch/ig?hl=de&source=iglk
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20100727192647.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Anmelde-Hilfsprogramm - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: ZeonIEEventHelper Class - {DA986D7D-CCAF-47B2-84FE-BFA1549BEBF9} - C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Nuance PDF - {E3286BF1-E654-42FF-B4A6-5E111731DF6B} - C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FreePDF Assistant] C:\Programme\FreePDF_XP\fpassist.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd3] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Programme\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Programme\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Programme\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nuance OmniPage 17-reminder] "C:\Programme\Nuance\OmniPage17\Ereg\Ereg.exe" -r "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\ScanSoft\OmniPage 17\Ereg\Ereg.ini"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDFHook] C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\pdfcreate5hook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF5 Registry Controller] C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\RegistryController.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Programme\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eraser] L:\Eraser\Eraser.exe -hide
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Pidgin.lnk = C:\Programme\Pidgin\pidgin.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: An vorhandene PDF-Datei anhängen - res://C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll/ZeonIEAppend.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: Inhalt der ausgewählten Links an vorhandene PDF-Datei anhängen - res://C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll/ZeonIEAppendSelLinks.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: Linkinhalt an vorhandene PDF-Datei anhängen - res://C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll/ZeonIEAppend.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft &Excel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: PDF-Datei aus Linkinhalt erstellen - res://C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll/ZeonIECapture.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: PDF-Datei erstellen - res://C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll/ZeonIECapture.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: PDF-Dateien aus den ausgewählten Links erstellen - res://C:\Programme\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll/ZeonIECaptureSelLinks.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1200436575015
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1200436876000
O16 - DPF: {D87BE747-157C-49BD-A392-A68B75A54947} (CoreTechControl) - http://www.coretech.cc/rauch-coins/webphone/CoreTech.CAB
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Programme\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\GEMEIN~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apache2.2 - Apache Software Foundation - C:\xampp\apache\bin\apache.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Dienst "Bonjour" (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Programme\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: BrlAPI - Unknown owner - C:\cygwin\bin\cygrunsrv.exe
O23 - Service: FileZilla Server FTP server (FileZilla Server) - FileZilla Project - c:\xampp\FileZillaFTP\FileZillaServer.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod-Dienst (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Programme\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall-Dienst (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: mysql - Unknown owner - C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysqld.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: XAMPP Service (XAMPP) - Unknown owner - C:\xampp\service.exe

--
End of file - 12549 bytes


----------



## sheel (4. August 2010)

Nur in Excel?

Steht sonst noch irgendwas bei der Fehlermeldung?


----------



## xanthos (4. August 2010)

Ja, nur in Excel. Word z.B. funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Ausser der folgenden Fehlermeldung steht da nichts anderes:

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library 
Runtime error!
Program: C:\...\Office10\EXCEL.EXE
abnormal program termination

Habe es auch bereits mit der Systemwiederherstellung zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt versucht, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------

